# Ride Suggestions for Steamboat



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm headed up to the 'boat in a week and am looking for ride suggestions. I'm thinking 80+ miles and I don't care whether there is a ton of climbing or little climbing. I just want to get out and do a nice ride. I've been looking at rides logged on mapmyride to get some ideas but wanted to see if there was local knowledge on where the good rides are or what to avoid.

Thanks!!


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello:

"Road Biking Colorado" by Michael Seeburg lists several good rides in the Steamboat Springs area. You may be able to find the book through your LBS or on Amazon. Send a PM if you need more info.

http://www.roadbikingcolorado.com/

Also check on Map My Ride. 

The ride from Steamboat up the Elk River toward Steamboat Lake is a scenic and gradual uphill ride on a fairly quiet road. IIRC its about 50 miles round trip and may be a good way to start when you arrive. 

An accomplished climber told me that the climb up the west side of Rabbit Ears Pass was "somewhat difficult", so you may want to save that one for later. 

My wife and I will be in Steamboat the same time as you. Hope to see you on the road. 

Chris


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Steamboat Loop from Ride the Rockies*

Ride the Rockies had a loop out of Steamboat that I thought was a lot of fun - about 50 miles.

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/26899398

Enough climbing to make it interesting (a few short 8+% sections) and gorgeous scenery. Not sure if this was partially influenced by our really wet spring that made everything so green, but still think it would be worth your while. Have fun-Steamboat is a great town.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Both of those look nice. I may combine them. Go up to the lake then loop around south. Just gotta decide if I want to take on a century Saturday. Hot springs will feel really good no matter what!


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

We have some great road rides out of steamboat.
Rcr129- west steamboat turn right at 7-11 35 miles north to the end of the pavement at Columbine. 70mi round trip.

river road-rcr14 to co131 to stagecoach- oak creek- to steamboat +-45 miles.

Turn off co-131 north of OakCreek on rcr27 goto Coal Mine turn onto Rcr-33 to Steamboat +-65mi

Plenty of great mag-sealed drit roads that criscross the entire county. Pick of our Ride Guide at any of the local shops for maps and info.
SbVelo hosts a group ride Sunday's that meets at Backcountry Provisions, 7th &Lincoln. 9am
We have a tue's nite group throwdown at 5:30 meets at Orange Peel. 11th &Yampa. Bring your "A" game.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's my RR from Saturday. Gorgeous riding up there!! I gotta come back and do some more.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/commuting-touring-ride-reports/way-should-always-258603.html

The second half of my ride was CR44->US40->Milner->CR179->CR33B->CR33. The last bit of 33b was a bit rough, but overall for riding dirt roads it was good.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

morry, another great route goes from just past Clark around the backside of SbLake via RCR 62. RCR62 climbs a little dirt pass up to the west side of Sboat Lake and then rejoins RCR179 above Hans Peak village for the return to steamboat. Views of Hans Peak from across the lake are well worth the ride.

Some other great dirt to explore RCR25 off RCR27 just out of Oak Creek to the Dunkley Flat tops and RCR18 through Pleasant Vally to the backside of the Stagecoach dam.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

sbsbiker said:


> another great route goes from just past Clark around the backside of SbLake via RCR 62.....Some other great dirt to explore RCR25 off RCR27 just out of Oak Creek to the Dunkley Flat tops and RCR18 through Pleasant Vally to the backside of the Stagecoach dam.


Thanks!! I'll keep those in mind next time I make it up there. I'm thinking of camping up at SB Lake and do a day of paddling and a day of riding.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Dangit!! I missed riding w/ Andy......

Andy Schleck training, fishing in Colo. mountains | 9news.com


----------

